# Diego Sanchez sig request



## Rauno

I've made like one request so far and here's my second one. I would just love to have a Diego Sanchez sig and if someone found the time to make one, i'd be extremely grateful. 

Please don't add a bald picture of him, not a fan of the haircut. And i've always liked this photo of him, not sure if it can be used in a sig though.

The title should say Diego Sanchez and a smaller one The Dream perhaps, whatever way you think it looks nice.

I'll rep everyone who give's it a try.

Thanks!


----------



## limba

I'll try something.


----------



## Rauno

limba said:


> I'll try something.


I was hoping to see a response like that from the limba himself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission

I might give this a try when I get home.


----------



## M.C

I made this one a long time ago, you can have it if you want. The font makes his first name look as if it's spelled wrong, like the O at the end looks like an E, but it's actually an O, which is annoying, but I like it as a whole.


----------



## Killz

i made this a while ago:










you are more than welcome to use it.


----------



## limba




----------



## Rauno

Woah, all of them look awesome. Not to be picky but could you put "Diego Sanchez" somewhere in there as well, limba. I'll be sure to rock that sig though.


----------



## limba

Rauno said:


> Woah, all of them look awesome. Not to be picky but could you put "Diego Sanchez" somewhere in there as well, limba. I'll be sure to rock that sig though.


Something discreet, not too fancy.










If you have another preference: font, size, color, placement - let me know...it's an easy-quick fix.


----------



## Rauno

Naah, this seems awesome. Thanks!

Want some credits as well?


----------



## limba

Rauno said:


> Naah, this seems awesome. Thanks!
> 
> Want some credits as well?


No man. I have enough. 

Enjoy the sig.


----------



## KingJo

good graphic artists here


----------

